# I'm physically SICK!



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys....on July 23rd, I was out fishing and my motor ceased up. It's a Mercury 225 jet. I bought it with my boat just over a year ago. I just got some info on repair this morning and it's looking like it will cost me over $7000 to repair it. If that's the case...I'm probably going to be without a boat.

I'm still waiting on details as this is only what they expect. They've not actually even tore into it yet.

Did I mention that I'm physically sick?

This past year + has been the best of my life and it just came to a screeching hault!

DAMN!


----------



## redbug (Aug 1, 2011)

did you contact your insurance co?
My motor is covered might be worth a shot

sorry to hear about this


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great thought...I'm calling NOW!


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2011)

OUCH! Hoping to hear some good news.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope...no go. At least through American Family. Looks like I'm SOL but still waiting for the shop to call me back.


----------



## nomowork (Aug 1, 2011)

No warranty?


----------



## optaylor823 (Aug 1, 2011)

OUCH!!!!! It is not even my motor and I am sick. I could not imagine how you must feel.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2011)

nomowork said:


> No warranty?



Nope...no warranty. Bought it from an individual, used.


----------



## nomowork (Aug 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Nope...no warranty. Bought it from an individual, used.



Ah, the old used, buyer beware thing. I'm going through a similar situation on my fiberglass boat. Just after purchasing it, I needed a new trailer. I've been battling the motor ever since although it ran good on the sea trial.

That's the reason I stick with smaller boats. Bigger boats equate to bigger bills.

Good luck.


----------



## flatboat (Aug 1, 2011)

ice bag got mine one time . i feel your pain


----------



## Codeman (Aug 1, 2011)

$7000? is somebody smoking some good stuff? Are they talking a complete powerhead? I would bet money you could find a rebuilt powerhead for MUCH less than that. For instance, https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MERCURY-OUTBOARDS-OPTIMAX-POWERHEADS-150175-200-225-250-/160628892475?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item25663a633b


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your motor. Do you have any idea what causes it to blow? I've mostly built smaller motor 2-3 cylinders but $7000 sounds like a brand new drop on powerhead. I think you'll be able to get your boat running for less though.
Good luck hope things get better.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.....I'm still crying and not sure what I'm going to do. I am calling around to see what my options are.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 1, 2011)

That sucks Fender. I feel for you. My boat is in the shop right now and I'm dreading the phone call to tell me what is wrong.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2011)

bulldog said:


> That sucks Fender. I feel for you. My boat is in the shop right now and I'm dreading the phone call to tell me what is wrong.



Let me know if you want to get together and cry over some spilled milk. I could use the company.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh man Fender, I am so sorry to her this. I hope it turns out way better....have my fingers crossed for ya buddy.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your predicament, Chris. Who has your boat,if I may ask? Also, I'll ask around to see what I can come up with.


----------



## BassinChris (Aug 1, 2011)

sorry to hear about the motor. hopefully it will be something easy and not so expensive


----------



## Dragonman (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah Fender sorry to hear about the motor, hope that it is somthing less expensive to fix.


----------



## 200racing (Aug 2, 2011)

real bummer.
you could see if a local tech college would do the work for parts and a donation.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in same boat as you. Made if 2.5 miles and crank bearings decided to stay where they were. I'm selling outfit and starting from scratch.


----------



## fish devil (Aug 2, 2011)

:twisted: Ouch!!!! That really stinks. For the price of the repair you can get a nice used Tracker. Good Luck.


----------



## freetofish (Aug 2, 2011)

for you I would spill some milk on my front porch... bring whoever you want to help cry in it or I could fix some Margarita's and we could talk about how much fun we have had in that boat and how much more fun we will have.
I know how sad it is but It could be worse.... you could have forgot to put the plug in.
peace brother


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ouch!!!!

I'd be looking at a replacement motor instead of rebuilding it. $7K is a ton of cash for a motor.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow! Sorry to hear about that. 7k seems high, I've seen cheaper powerheads on classifieds. Heck even saw this boat that looks like an awesome fishing setup for just a bit more...https://www.crappie.com/crappie/personal-classified-ads/183260-lowe-sea-nymph-v.html


----------



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay...I got a call late yesterday with the "real" story. Turns out that this was NOT oil failure (which is what I first thought and is most common). I actually broke the skirt off of piston #3. Because this engine is a "racing" engine...I'm told that it has very specific tolerances and I'd be better off buying a whole new power head. I did talk to a mechanic in Atlanta that told me he runs the same engine and that I can rebuild it in either a 200, 225 (which it is) or 250. I'm considering building it at a 200 which will save me a bit of money, and turn it into more of a reliable fishing engine rather than the speed demon that it is. I didn't know any better when I bought this thing and I'm kicking myself right now. Shame on me...I know. It is a great engine for some things...but not for what I want to use it for. I've learned my lesson the hard way!

Since I'm not a mechanic.....but have been able to fix everything that's gone wrong with all my cars/trucks with a lot of patience, research and determination.....I'll probably do this myself. It might be a winter project though since my money for now is heading towards my daughter's (2 of them) tuition. That in itself is more than I paid for the boat and motor. It does hurt me deeply that I'll not have a boat...but I will still be able to troll with it, and there is a lake about 10 minutes from my house that I enjoy fishing. So....all is not lost.

I have to keep reminding myself to keep my priorities straight (family first) and that God is in control.....NOT ME!, and what God brings me to....He will bring me through.

I'm done whining and I will be fine....just fishing with a limp for a while.

Thanks for all the well wishes, advice, and support. You guys are the best!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 3, 2011)

"Family first" is a good motto! 8)


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, that makes $700 for a rebuilt Seadoo 85hp motor sound like one heck of a deal, thanks for making me feel better. :wink: 


I'm with theother guys, I'd look for a ramanned stock powerhead and be happy. The only difference between hitting a rock at fifty and hitting one at 40mph is how far you fly out of the boat...

Jamie


----------



## bulldog (Aug 3, 2011)

Well Fender, that sucks. I heard from a little birdy that happens to work for the Conservation Dept. where people are killing the Smallmouth and it is a 20 minute ride from Valley Park access. I have a boat, love fishing, and live close so if you ever want to get out in the evenings or on the weekend, give me a call and we'll catch some fish.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Well Fender, that sucks. I heard from a little birdy that happens to work for the Conservation Dept. where people are killing the Smallmouth and it is a 20 minute ride from Valley Park access. I have a boat, love fishing, and live close so if you ever want to get out in the evenings or on the weekend, give me a call and we'll catch some fish.



I'll be all over that in a few weeks hopefully. I need some time to catch up on some other things first. 

Still going to fish a tournament on the 13th with my buddy freetofish. Gonna take my old boat...that he now owns. Can't get as far, or as fast, but we'll still be on the water.


----------



## Zum (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your motor.
Perhaps you can find a small(big enough to plane)motor to get you through the fishing season,sell it when you fix the big one.


----------

